# Greens for Rats



## Soybean (Feb 11, 2009)

I was wondering if the following were okay to feed to rats.

Organic Baby Lettuces: Tango, Lollo Rosa, Red and Green Oak, Red and Green Romaine, Red Leaf, Green Leaf

Organic Baby Greens: Tatsoi, Mizuna, Red and Green Chard, Red and Green Mustard, Frisee, Arugula

Oragnic Radicchio


----------



## Soybean (Feb 11, 2009)

Anyone? I just have a bunch of this left over and wanted to give some to the rats, but I don't want to risk harming them if it is toxic to them.


----------



## margar (Apr 10, 2010)

Soybean said:


> Anyone? I just have a bunch of this left over and wanted to give some to the rats, but I don't want to risk harming them if it is toxic to them.


Read the thread "good and bad food for rats". http://www.ratforum.com/index.php/topic,21101.0.html 

I believe the concensus is that regular/iceburg lettuce doesn't have many nutrients, but won't hurt the rats. I think most greens are fine. I don't remember seeing any on the list, except spinach.


----------



## Soybean (Feb 11, 2009)

I have read that thread and it does not mention any of the greens I am asking about. That is why I made the thread. I didn't see it listed so I wanted to make sure.


----------

